
Generate mp3 files from Wikipedia - terpua
http://pediaphon.fernuni-hagen.de/~bischoff/radiopedia/index_en.html
======
asmosoinio
In terms of speech quality, especially how natural and human it sounds, I sure
hope this is not state of the art! Sounds like my Amiga 500 in the 90s.

But I have to agree, a cool service nonetheless.

------
terpua
Cool service. Horrible name.

